# Which aluminum frame



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, I have my 2006 Cristallo waiting to be built. If I get really lucky, I'll be able to buy another carbon fiber frame (i.e., Extreme Power) next winter. However, now I am looking at an aluminum frame to build a bike for training and those high risk races (e.g., crits).

I have the option of buying a used 2003 Dream B Stay for around $600 to $700, a new 2007 Active Plus 2 for a little less than $1,000, or a Strada SC for a little more than $1,300. What would you guys go with?

If I go with the new frames, I can get them in NSO3 so that they will match my Cristallo, and the seatstays on these new frames are exactly like the Cristallo's. The only issue I currently have with the new frames are that they are offered in weird sloping sizes. For instance, my Cristallo is a 50 sloping, but the Active and Strada come in a 48 or 51 sloping, neither of which will fit me well and I do not want to get something with geometry terribly different than my Cristallo. The option for that problem would be the 54 traditional which would have the exact same top tube and seat tube lengths as the virtual tubes for the 50 sloping.


----------

